# Welcome to the R.N.S. Coaltongue!



## Morrus (Jun 30, 2011)

As always, I apologise for the rough nature of this preview; like the others, I whipped this together myself since our layout artist has important things to do (he's currently laying out the _Campaign Guide_ and _Island at the Axis of the World_).  The actual products are much prettier than these amateur previews I'm making!


----------



## Riastlin (Jun 30, 2011)

Hmmm, after reading this, the player's guide, and collecting the few tidbits that have been mentioned about some of the adventures the immortal words "I have a bad feeling about this . . . " come to mind.

Aside from that though, thanks for the preview!  Always nice to collect these little tidbits and I can't wait to see the Brand in action.


----------



## ridingsloth (Jun 30, 2011)

I have every expectation that my fearsome crew will decide to steal this beauty and turn pirate. I can't trust them with armed ships. Or even larger-than-average dinghies.   They were already contemplating crew requirements and cargo capacity after reading about it in the Player's Guide.


----------



## Colmarr (Jul 1, 2011)

What's the long grey thing on the gun and berth decks? Is it a ramp?

And, as previously mentioned, the capacitor and brand is one of the coolest things about the AP so far. It makes me smile just thinking about it.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 1, 2011)

It's metal grating (instead of wooden planking) to allow air to circulate and get heat out of the engine room.

It also lets you teleport between levels, if you're into that sort of thing.


----------

